

Compiling Brainfuck to the MMU Turing tarpit via a MOVDBZ machine - dons
http://gergo.erdi.hu/blog/2013-10-05-yo_dawg_i_heard_you_like_esoteric_programming_languages.../

======
dons
I.e. Gergo is compiling an eso lang to a single instruction set machine that
runs in the MMU "processor" that lives between the cycles on your processor.

